# French, googled



## Kirk (Feb 14, 2003)

.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 14, 2003)

I love it! HAhahahaha

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Richard S. (Feb 15, 2003)

.....YESSS!!!....


----------



## Elfan (Feb 16, 2003)

Funny but I get about 60,000 results: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&q=french+military+victories


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 16, 2003)

Pooper:wah:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Funny but I get about 60,000 results: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&q=french+military+victories *



Had to go and spoil it didnt you  :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Had to go and spoil it didnt you  :shrug: *


I went to the link.  I then linked from there, they refer to the fact that the answer is still 0.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I went to the link.  I then linked from there, they refer to the fact that the answer is still 0. *



Your point.......:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Your point.......:shrug: *


The point was that even though he got 60,000 hits they still referred to the fact that the French have won nothing.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *The point was that even though he got 60,000 hits they still referred to the fact that the French have won nothing. *



Yeah......I went and got 58,000 sites, so something is not right here. I think its time to call Mulder and Scully.......*X-Files Music*

:shrug:


----------



## Elfan (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yeah......I went and got 58,000 sites, so something is not right here. I think its time to call Mulder and Scully.......*X-Files Music*
> 
> :shrug: *



I got "about 58,600" so I rounded.  However, the top 4 are kirk's story :-D


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 17, 2003)

ok dont mean to offend any frenchmen or frenchwomen... yes im trying to be politicaly correct... but why do they always turn tale and run at the first sign of trouble... back during 9/11 that jackass of a president over there said he would be shoulder to shoulder with us against any terrorist threat but now when we need his support he turns his damn back and takes the other side


----------



## Elfan (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *ok dont mean to offend any frenchmen or frenchwomen... yes im trying to be politicaly correct... but why do they always turn tale and run at the first sign of trouble... back during 9/11 that jackass of a president over there said he would be shoulder to shoulder with us against any terrorist threat but now when we need his support he turns his damn back and takes the other side *



In what way have the French failed to suport the hunt for Bin Laden?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 17, 2003)

im not talking about bin laden im talking about sadam... im talking about them turning their backs on turkey for allowing us to station troops their... im talking about them not letting us fly over their country for bombing runs or allowing us to stage troops there... but yet they are out allies... doesnt make much sense to me


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 17, 2003)

You know what I've just realised.........Thats only funny if your not French 

:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *im not talking about bin laden im talking about sadam... im talking about them turning their backs on turkey for allowing us to station troops their... im talking about them not letting us fly over their country for bombing runs or allowing us to stage troops there... but yet they are out allies... doesnt make much sense to me *


Which is exactly the same crap they pulled 12 years ago.
Hey France:bird:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 18, 2003)

Classified Ad:


French Guns for Sale!

Never fired Once, Only Dropped Twice!


----------



## Jay Bell (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey Kirk, that is so damn funny :rofl: :rofl: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Now if I were a *Frenchy* I wouldn't find it humorous, but, hell I'm an *American* and it's funny :rofl: :lol: 

So how long before this thread gets political?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Hey Kirk, that is so damn funny :rofl: :rofl: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Now if I were a Frenchy I wouldn't find it humorous, but, hell I'm an American and it's funny :rofl: :lol:
> 
> So how long before this thread gets political?  *




LOL!  Betcha we're gettin' close!


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 18, 2003)

Nah- we said French, not French Canadian.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Nah- we said French, not French Canadian. *



 Yikes...


----------



## Seig (Feb 19, 2003)

Wouldn't they be the ones that ran away from France?


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Wouldn't they be the ones that ran away from France? *



Hmmmmm...... Mayyyyybe...

(Then again, so did the Canadians of Scottish descent--from the Brits, that is!... whoops, that's me!)


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm American, who's with me...


----------



## chufeng (Mar 2, 2003)

GHOUCH France !!!

How to translate the above...take the phonetic sounds from the following words: touGH, tOUch, CHaracter

Got this from a friend...



> "As far as I'm concerned, war always means failure." --Jacques Chirac, President of France
> "As far as France is concerned, you're right."
> --Rush Limbaugh
> 
> ...




:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Elfan (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *"Do you know how many Frenchmen it takes to defend Paris? It's not known, it's never been tried." --Rep. R. Blount (MO)*



*caugh* World War I *caugh*

Supose mister Blount forgot about the 1.4 million Frenchmen who lost their lives defending Paris during World War I.


----------



## aricept (Mar 13, 2003)

...if you press the "I'm Feeling Lucky" button.  This, rather than load a list of pages for you to choose from, will auto-load the first page in the list, which, thanks to some clever meta tags, is the fake Google page.

There's actually a rather funny page of French wars linked from the page, as well.


----------

